# Italian robbery



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

An armed robber bursts into the Bank of Italy and forces the tellers to load a sack full of cash. When leaving with the loot, one brave *customer grabs the robber's hood and pulls it off, revealing the robber's face *The robber shoots the guy dead without hesitation ! He then looks around the bank to see if anyone else has seen him and notices one of the tellers looking straight at him. The robber walks over and calmly shoots him dead. 
 Everyone by now is very scared and looking down at the floor.
 "Dida anyone elsa seea my face?" calls the robber. 

 There follows a tense minute of silence. 

 Then an elderly Italian gentleman raises his hand and says, "I thinka my wife caught a glimpse."


----------

